# Newly Diagnosed- trying to be positive..



## MrsBronaghO'Neill (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi everyone-I am 27 and was diagnosed a couple of weeks ago and spent a few days in Hospital. I'm trying really hard to stay upbeat and positive and do ok for a while but then i find myself bursting into tears at the smallest thing. I am scared and went back to work after a week but struggled and am doubting myself and whether i will ever be up to it again. Does it get easier?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 1, 2010)

The diagnosis and the following weeks/months are always the hardest, for all of us, but it definetly does get easier, I can promise that......

The diabetes will become such a normal part of life that it wont effect the other bits of your life the way they are now..........

Stick around and ask lots of questions..............


And welcome to the club......


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Bronagh, welcome to the forum  Firstly, yes- it does get easier! There is so much to take in at first, in addition to the shock of diagnosis of course, that you are bound to be feeling very unsure about things, what it all means, and how you will cope. 

You have made an excellent move by finding this place as it is full of friendly people with all sorts of experience, who understand what you are going through and will be happy to help with any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly' here, so whatever is troubling or confusing you, ask away! 

Id suggest you have a look at our 'Useful links' thread at the top of the Newbies section. The book by Ragnar Hanas is brilliant - explains everything very clearly and is a great reference that you can dip into when necessary.

Were you very ill before the diagnosis? You will be feeling emotional particularly because your blood sugar levels are no doubt still all over the place and this has a big effect on mood. Do you know what your levels were at diagnosis, and how they are now? What insulin regime are you on? Sorry for all the questions!  Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello Bronagh, a warm welcome to the forum.

Andy


----------



## gail1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, You have come to the right place, they are a great bunch of people here full of support. Any questions just ask away.
gail


----------



## MrsBronaghO'Neill (Dec 1, 2010)

Hiya- thanks for the replies folks- my levels were 31 when i was admitted to A & E and i had lost about 2 1/2 stone and was continually thirsty (im saving money on not buying water all the time now at least!) At the minute my levels are hovering around 9 and im on 4 injections a day (novorapid and levemil). I had never been in hospital before in my entire life and only went to my GP maybe 3 times in total- all the appointments and blood tests etc are all very new to me!


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi, sorry to hear about your diagnosis, it is really difficult to come to terms with. After being rushed into hospital myself in July in a life threatening condition I was diagnosed and it came as a huge shock. I have since being able to bring my levels down to under 7 and get my life back on track. 
I am currently on two injections and waiting to be put on the DAFNE so I can switch to four injections. 
Hopefully you have great family and friends rallying around you as I have found this vital in the last few months as its great to have people to talk to. This forum is filled with great people who have been for diabetic for years and give wonderful advice.
Hope everything is good emily


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You will find being a great source of help and support


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

MrsBronaghO'Neill said:


> Hiya- thanks for the replies folks- my levels were 31 when i was admitted to A & E and i had lost about 2 1/2 stone and was continually thirsty (im saving money on not buying water all the time now at least!) At the minute my levels are hovering around 9 and im on 4 injections a day (novorapid and levemil). I had never been in hospital before in my entire life and only went to my GP maybe 3 times in total- all the appointments and blood tests etc are all very new to me!



I'm not surprised you found it difficult when you went back to work after something like that! I also lost a huge amount of weight in a very short time. I think one of the 'problems' is that, once they start giving you insulin in hospital you feel so much better immediately (I did, at least!) and you feel you can just get back to what you were doing before. But bear in mind that you have suffered from a very extreme illness and it will take time to recover from this. Don't try and rush things, get better at the pace your body is comfortable with.  Your levels are good for now and I'm sure they will improve as you learn more about the food you eat and how it affects you.

I was like you - only ever been in hospital for broken arm and leg before and I was 49 when diagnosed! I was even due to run a marathon in the week I was in hospital, so was very fit and healthy before this struck. I'm now back to my running, with good blood sugar levels generally, and although diabetes is an inconvenience it doesn't stop me from doing anything I did before - just takes a bit more planning (a concept which was new to me!).

You'll be surprised as you learn more how flexible your diet can be so long as you are sensible, so don't feel that you will have to give up the things you enjoyed before, unless it was deep-fried mars bars and a gallon of full-sugar coke!


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi there welcome to the forum your in the right place to be supported understood and helped every step of the way.x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 1, 2010)

Another hello.

Feel free to ask any questions if you are unsure about anything, or can't quite remember what your clinic/team said. Chances are someone around here will be able to point you in the right direction

M


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## shiv (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey welcome to the forum.

As others have said - yes, as you go along, managing it does get easier in the sense that you get to know your body, know what your symptoms of hypos and hypers are, what foods work for you/don't work for you, how you want to fight the battle 

I'm 22 and was diagnosed almost 20 years ago. Please get in touch if you want to chat on facebook or MSN or anything like that. I'm always happy to chat


----------



## rachelha (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi bronagh, it does get easier.  I was diagnosed when I was 21, and have had it for 15 years now.  Could you have a phased return to work while you come to terms with it all?  It is a lot to take in.  Feel free to ask any questions you want on free, or just have a good whinge when you need to.


----------



## KateR (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bronagh.


----------



## DrewittL (Dec 3, 2010)

hey  welcome to the forum

i am also recently diagnosed, i promise you it does get easier!!
I just popped into my local pharmacy to get checked and came out with bloods of 33! Luckily i wasnt in hospital! My best advice is to take each day as it comes, (like you i cry at the tiniest thing at the moment!) and surround yourself with your friends and family that understand and love you, they have been my rock and im sure they will be to you aswell!

Although everybody has their down days it does get easier and soon it will just become part of your life. keep trying to be upbeat about it, diabetes isnt a negative thing its just part of your life now. Chin up and if you feel down or anything come on here, if you have any questions feel free to ask away!

Chin up  leah xx


----------



## AJLang (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi....it must be a huge shock to you only being recently diagnosed but it does get easier and shouldn't prevent you from doing all of the things that you want to do.  I've had diabetes for 40 years and in that time have done loads of great things including gaining my PhD, travelling to places like Beirut and meeting my idols, Benny and Bjorn of Abba - so anything and everything is possible.  This forum is an absolutely great place of support


----------

